# Daytona Launch Edition Pics (and Cabriolet)



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Stopped by my dealer and took a look at their in stock "Daytona Launch Edition" S3, they also happened to have an A3 cabriolet in stock. Tiny brakes for an S model, exacerbated by the red calipers. Car is dying for black optics.

No, I didnt get interior pics because it was that hideous red leather insert (and I forgot).

One thing I did notice Ive never seen before was that the fog light location is actually an intake to a pair of heat exchangers/intercoolers behind the lower fascia on each side.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

CSB. 

That black caliper clip on the red rotor really does look dumb. I realize they think it was necessary to maintain the visibility of the S trapezoid, but that doesn't make it any less half-baked looking. :facepalm:


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

Nice pics, exactly what I've been waiting to see. Any pics of the rear calipers? Were they painted?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

DaveTT said:


> Nice pics, exactly what I've been waiting to see. Any pics of the rear calipers? Were they painted?


All four are red with the red caliper "upgrade," yes.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

These red calipers are almost exactly reminiscent of my wife's GLI (especially the rear), except with a big old black clip with a decal so you know they go to an S3. :laugh:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> These red calipers are almost exactly reminiscent of my wife's GLI (especially the rear), except with a big old black clip with a decal so you know they go to an S3. :laugh:


They'll probably turn pink just the same, too.


----------



## Jb2db (May 15, 2014)

DaveTT said:


> Nice pics, exactly what I've been waiting to see. Any pics of the rear calipers? Were they painted?












Here's a pic of the rear of a Daytona package at my dealer.


----------



## 4ringGokart (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow that grey, makes the lines of the car pop so much, it looks muscular. Every time i see a different color, i feel like i should have ordered that one, lol

Anyone know how many piston the stock S3 brakes have?


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

4ringGokart said:


> Wow that grey, makes the lines of the car pop so much, it looks muscular. Every time i see a different color, i feel like i should have ordered that one, lol
> 
> Anyone know how many piston the stock S3 brakes have?


i still think it looks best in glacier white or black .. with the silver trim grill and side mirrors ... white looks the best i think


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

4ringGokart said:


> Wow that grey, makes the lines of the car pop so much, it looks muscular. Every time i see a different color, i feel like i should have ordered that one, lol


Agreed... :banghead:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

4ringGokart said:


> Wow that grey, makes the lines of the car pop so much, it looks muscular. Every time i see a different color, i feel like i should have ordered that one, lol
> 
> Anyone know how many piston the stock S3 brakes have?


My money is on single-piston. 2-piston would be nice, but they aren't opposed pistons.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

araemo said:


> My money is on single-piston. 2-piston would be nice, but they aren't opposed pistons.


They're most obviously 4-piston front and 2-piston rear. Single piston? :screwy:


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

jsausley said:


> They're most obviously 4-piston front and 2-piston rear. Single piston? :screwy:


Really? They look like the typical sliding calipers to me.. But maybe ts just the "S" badge hiding them? Why isn't it used as a selling point then?


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Looks great. I was worried the dark 19s wouldn't jive with the dark grey. I agree about the brakes, especially the rears. The rear discs look really off (especially with a 19" wheel). If it weren't for the red interior and lack of options, I would have gone with one of these.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

The red calipers just remind me of my GTI. The S3 is a somewhat subtle car, so I think the black just does a better job of reinforcing that.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jsausley said:


> They're most obviously 4-piston front and 2-piston rear. Single piston? :screwy:


Hogwash. In all the time we've been waiting on this car, nobody has been able to find anything substantive to state that they're anything other than single piston. Please do help the rest of us understand how it's "obvious" that they're a four/two setup.



I realize your definition and his definition of a piston in this use case seems to differ, but my prior inquiry still stands.


----------



## H8rade (Feb 5, 2006)

jsausley said:


> They're most obviously 4-piston front and 2-piston rear. Single piston? :screwy:


This is from Edmunds.com
Brakes, front Ventilated disc with two-piston fixed caliper 
Brakes, rear Ventilated disc with single-piston sliding caliper


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

H8rade said:


> This is from Edmunds.com
> Brakes, front Ventilated disc with two-piston fixed caliper
> Brakes, rear Ventilated disc with single-piston sliding caliper


That's good to hear. Annoying it has to come from third party spec lists, though.


----------



## dt23 (Sep 9, 2009)

so these red calipers are only offered on the launch editions?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

dt23 said:


> so these red calipers are only offered on the launch editions?


They're an option ($350ish or so?) on the S3, half-done black clips and all. :laugh:

Trust me on this... save your $350. The red paint on them is, near as I can tell, the same type of finish as what's on my GLI calipers. It's not worth having. The black calipers have the same type of finish, but at least a grungy black caliper is still a black caliper. The red, _notsomuch._

If it were a no-cost, option... ehh, *maybe*.

IMWO


----------

